# Best Gun for Rabbit Hunting



## WrestlingCoach (Oct 25, 2019)

My son wants to hunt rabbits this year. What’s the best gun? Shot gun? Not gonna hunt with dogs.


----------



## rattlesnake1 (Oct 25, 2019)

22 rifle , 20gauge shotgun


----------



## PopPop (Oct 25, 2019)

Franchi Al 48 28 gauge. Or a good side by side.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 25, 2019)

Yildiz 20 gauge O/U. Very light weight for easy carry, comes with a variety of chokes that can be used on other game.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 26, 2019)

Depends on how old your son is, how he is hunting them. If him and a buddy are going to be jumping on brush piles and kicking root balls, I would go with a single barrel 20 gauge with a modified choke or improved cylinder. If he's creeping along sniping them at the edge of dark near fence rows and pastures, he might like a .22 rifle with some shorts in it.


----------



## Big7 (Oct 26, 2019)

I use my very old (my Dad and Uncle shared)
H&R .410 and Youth model 870, 20ga, dogs or not.

I found a very nice new .410 brand new.
It's a Turkish made Apintl- butt stock shims, you can see. Besides that, it's a very nice single shot with a vent rib. VERY NICE!!
$109.00 (not a typo) Brand new, in box.

I called my shop just this week and had them put me the exact same gun in "my pile" for pick up next time I go to Conyers. Might want to check those out!
I'M SURE GLAD I DID.?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 26, 2019)

I used to have an old H&R Topper single barrel in 20 guage that was my favorite rabbit gun when I kept beagles and hunted a lot. You can still find those used in a lot of pawn shops and gun stores. A single-shot is a good choice for a young hunter.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 27, 2019)

I carry a Yildiz 410 for rabbits these days but that small pattern can be discouraging to a youngster starting.


----------



## specialk (Oct 28, 2019)

I only hunt with dogs....after years of shooting every legal gun including pistols, i have settled on a 28g lite weight semi.....


----------



## BDD (Oct 29, 2019)

Usually when you ask for reconditions, or what’s the best whatever, the answer is usually what the poster uses or has.

 Look at a Browning double auto.  It’s call double because it only holds 2 shells with no plug.  The barrel floats on a
Large spring under the forearm which takes the recoil. They’re 12 ga. But you could shoot it with one hand if you wanted to the recoil is so light.
And the gun is self is very light.  You can probably pick up a used one for about $350-400.

  Us grownups maybe able to get away with a 410 or 20 ga. Single shot,  but a young guy will really like and need that 2nd shot.

 I’m no different then most , that’s what I have.  I was handed down my father when I started to hunt.  He bought me an over and under
.22-20 ga  and we quickly traded because I couldn’t kill a moving rabbit.  After I started using the Double auto , my nick name was Boom-Boom.

 When I moved to GA my house was robbed and they got that gun,  but I was lucky enough to find one on the old swap and sell that
Was all most identical.

Mines the top one with out the vented rib, Also you slid a lever under the forearm and the barrel slides off for easy cleaning or transporting.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Oct 30, 2019)

I have a Yildiz 20 gauge over / under that I tote when rabbit hunting.  Light and easy to handle in the thick stuff.


----------



## delacroix (Oct 30, 2019)

Shotgun for thick. Rimfire for open.


----------



## chrisn1818 (Nov 2, 2019)

My dad has an over and under with a 24” barrel. It’s hard to beat. I have never seen another one with. 24” barrel just 26” and 28”. He had killed a lot of rabbits with that gun!!! Wish he would let me have it ?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 2, 2019)

specialk said:


> I only hunt with dogs....after years of shooting every legal gun including pistols, i have settled on a 28g lite weight semi.....



I agree, my Dad had a Remington auto in 28 gauge, sweet rabbit gun.
Dang the price of ammo to feed it though.


----------



## Beagles N Boykins (Nov 2, 2019)

I’ll second 28ga. Depending on your price range you can get a Yildiz at Academy for $400ish or Barrow’s in Butler has the Franchi 48al for $739


----------



## Longbeard1975 (Nov 2, 2019)

Any gun you can handle quickly for running rabbits. I have a 1950s 870 Wingmaster in 16 gauge that I feel is about perfect, I’ve killed no telling how many rabbits,squirrels and a few deer with that old gun.


----------



## specialk (Nov 3, 2019)

Beagles N Boykins said:


> I’ll second 28ga. Depending on your price range you can get a Yildiz at Academy for $400ish or Barrow’s in Butler has the Franchi 48al for $739



Both great guns...i'll add a tri star silver....paid right at 600 for mine with a case of 7.5's included....tad over 5lbs....


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Nov 3, 2019)

specialk said:


> I only hunt with dogs....after years of shooting every legal gun including pistols, i have settled on a 28g lite weight semi.....


I settled on a 22 cal pellet rifle. It put the thrill in rabbit hunting with dogs.


----------



## bentleyboys02 (Nov 3, 2019)

Old school 1100 lt has came in for me  the last 10 years .


----------



## Bigrob8235 (Jan 1, 2020)

All I ever rabbit hunted with is a .410, but I got my nephew a 28ga cause it's a little bigger. My old man always shot his 12 ga but he still never hit much.


----------



## CroMagnum (Jan 10, 2020)

I just inherited a bolt action Savage model 39 410 from my uncle. I'm be trying that it once I get it serviced.


----------



## bubbafowler (Jan 10, 2020)

I shoot a 20 ga youth model pump.  Much easier to swing in brush being so short.  And i'm a touch over 6'2 250. I've beat many a briar patch with it and will use it again tomorrow.  I can hold it in one hand and it doesn't touch ground.  Looks funny in my hands but it's deadly


----------

